# [HTML/CSS] Transparentes Bild über Links



## movaillant (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

folgendes Problem für eine Projekarbeit für die Uni:

Ich habe mich entschieden, für eine "Schaufenster-Visualisierung" ein transparentes PNG zu erstellen, was nen Sticker und eine "Glass Reflexion" enthält.
Diese habe ich mit Hilfe von z-index über den Div-Container in dem der Text ist gelegt, dass jetzt der Text nichtmehr markierbar ist und keine Links anklickbar sind, ist leider genauso logisch wie unglücklich.

Hat jemand Ideen für workarounds? Mir wurde schon gesagt, ich solls mal mit nem unsichtbaren Text auf dem eigentlichem Text probieren.. allerdings hab ich das noch nicht hinbekommen.

Grüße & Danke im vorraus,
Mo


PS: Jetzt hät ich doch beinahe den Code vergessen:

http://koki.medial-design.de/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
warum rechnest du nicht deinen Hintergund und deine Reflektion nicht zusammen.
Die eventuell leichte Veränderung der Textfarbe sieht doch eh keiner und deinen Aufkleber würde ich eh als eigenes HTML-Element erstellen und nicht als Teil des Bildes.

Viele Grüße


----------

